# قوالب مشاريع جاهزة باستخدام البرنامج ms project



## باسم منلا (6 مارس 2008)

موقع هام يضم العديد من قوالب المشاريع الجاهزة كالأبنية و الفلل باستخدام البرنامج مايكروسوفت بروجكت
www.constructionscheduling.com
ابحث في القسم
project templates
----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## eng_houssam (6 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير أخي على هذا الموقع الغني بالمواد المهمة لـ *ms project*


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (7 مارس 2008)

يبدو أنها ليست مجانية


----------



## باسم منلا (7 مارس 2008)

لرؤية القوالب الجاهزة انتقل إلى القسم 




في الموقع المذكور
ثم انقر الزر 
(View Sample)

المقابل لأحد القوالب
http://www.constructionscheduling.com/scheduling_templates1.htm​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (7 مارس 2008)

اخونا باسم منلا

حقيقة 
قوالب مفيدة وخصوصا 
انها تذكر البنود تفصيليا وايضا ملخصة

وفعلا
هي موجودة في الـ ( View Sample)
كما تفضلت بشرحك بالمشاركة الثانية لك

وقد ارفقت بمشاركتي هنا صورة لاحد قوالب المشاريع الجاهزة كبنود
ويكون على مستخدم المثال تغذية مشروعه على البرنامج بعدد ايام البنود (Duration)

مشاركتك مفيدة 

مشكورا جدا
​


----------



## تامرالمصرى (8 مارس 2008)

موقع رائع وان كان الحصول على الملف ارهقنا لكنا شاكرون هذا المجهود الرائع ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## رؤىعلي (18 فبراير 2009)

*رؤىعلي*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اشكركم على هذا الموقع الجميل والبرنامج الممتاز ولكن عندي استفسار هل يوجد لديكم سيديات تعليميه عن هذا البرنامج وبرامج اخرى ومتوفره في جميع الوطن العربي؟
شكرا لكم:85:


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (18 فبراير 2009)

رؤىعلي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اشكركم على هذا الموقع الجميل والبرنامج الممتاز ولكن عندي استفسار هل يوجد لديكم سيديات تعليميه عن هذا البرنامج وبرامج اخرى ومتوفره في جميع الوطن العربي؟
> شكرا لكم:85:




نرجو منك اخي الكريم
ان تتجول في المكتبة الخاصة بادارة المشاريع 
والملحقة بقسمنا " الادارة الهندسية والمشاريع "
في موضوع شروحات البرامج

وستجد فيها شروحات كاملة ومفيدة


----------



## محمود المشتاوى (18 فبراير 2009)

السلام عاليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة


----------



## م الفا (19 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الموقع حيث يمكن الاستفادة من النماذج المجانية فى معرفة ترتيب الجدول وطريقة التكويد والانشطة المختلفة
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mustafasas (19 فبراير 2009)

شكرا علي هذا الموقع بس شكله مش مجاني


----------



## mafomi (25 مايو 2009)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور يا اخي العزيز


----------



## عادل الفيصل (26 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الموقع المهم


----------



## برنس العرب (26 مايو 2009)

مشكور 
تقبل مروري مع فائق المحبة والاحترام......


----------



## ايمن حسين (9 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 00000000000000


----------



## م الفا (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموقع الممتاز


----------



## fawaz5332 (3 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك جزيلا
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## عادل الفيصل (14 يونيو 2010)

اتلف الف شكر وفقك الله


----------



## عاشق السهر (26 فبراير 2013)

شكرا لكم بس ياريت لوفي امكانيه التوضيح كيف يمكن تنزيل الملفات
لانه على مايبدوا انها غير مجانيه


----------



## خالد العارضة (25 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووور


----------



## amm70 (15 مارس 2014)

الف شكر


----------



## arch_hamada (23 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير أخي ​


----------



## nasserbalkhi (27 أبريل 2014)

هذا رابط محاضرة في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع تشرح علاقة التخطيط مع التكاليف و الميزانية و كيفية اعداد ملفات تحكم و قيادة مشروع المقاولات و اتخاذ القرارات من اعداد م ناصر البلخي في المملكة العربية السعودية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw


----------



## mahmoud bakeer (26 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------

